# Fresh eggs



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think we have discussed this but I can't remember. Is there a good way to boil and peel eggs so that the shells come off without half of the egg?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I learned from someone that you boil water then put the eggs in for 17 minutes. Then immediately put the eggs in ice water. I will say it works pretty well because I made deviled eggs that way.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I lady I attend church with said to steam them, but that didn't work well for me. However, the only thing I had to steam them in was an old rice cooker that kept turning off before the eggs even go hot. I should have said "fresh" eggs only a day or two old. Then 17 min method doesn't work for them, at least when I tried it.


----------

